# Looking for trainer information in Houston, TX



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Hello everyone- I've been looking for a way to train my puppy. She is almost 5 months old, never had any "serious" training yet. She's been potty training tho. 
She knows "sit", "down" "stay" at home, but won't do it in public area.
She will bark towards other dogs, although I raised her with a miniature poodle (they're getting together very well, if rough play doesn't count).
Any recommendations please? THX!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We went to City Canine http://www.citycanine.com. We opted for them over petsmart, and they were ok. Jeff breeds and trains shepherds, so he knows a lot about them. Our girl is pretty soft for some of their training methods, though, and was bored at class as well. I guess it depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know if you are still looking - but I've been to 3 different trainers now and was very happy with Jim Burwell, his is called "Petiquette". He's supposed to be Houston's Dog Whisperer. A little pricey, but well worth it, I'm finally seeing a difference in my puppy!


----------



## JinglesTX (Mar 11, 2009)

First post here and I also agree Burwell was great.
He came to our home for a short series of private lessons. We also used him for group sessions in '98 for a Wire Ibizan and again in '00 for an Irish Wolfhound. He's been willing to work well with a wide range of personalities, dog and human alike! 
He was able to train my husband and I as much as the dogs.
We give him four thumbs & lots of paws up!


----------

